# Acceptable tank size to keep roseline sharks



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience keeping Roseline Sharks (aka Torpedo Barbs aka Dennison Barb) in a 29 gallon tank. A LFS owner who is also a major regional importer and distributor thought they would work in a 29 gallon. I have also seen other people on the net who feel that they must be in quite large tanks. Has anybody here kept them happy and healthy in a 29 gallon. they are beautiful fish.
thank you


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

maybe a couple, but im pretty sure these guys get big, like 6". Will they reach that size, maybe, maybe not, but at least 4.5-5" def. Like I said maybe 2, but even then they may outgrow the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never kept the fish, but many people say they will work and they are not thinking about the adult size, so I would say no, unless you plan to get a bigger tank soon. 

It's good to see that you're doing your research before buying.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

this is jut my opinion about them. my friend has them in a 125 and the thing looks great. the biggest thing with them is that they love to hae the swimming space. i would say no to the 29 because the tank is really not that long. i would say 40 gallon long would be the min and 3 min for the school. they are truly great fish and they do get about 5 inches so be prepared good luck


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

From what I've seen of them, I'd say they'd do better in a 4 ft. tank or larger.

Keep in mind that your LFS would like to make both of you happy, so his opinion is leaning in that direction.


----------

